

Ask HN: Software engineering specializations - mfalcon

I often hear(from some relative) about a software engineer who travels the world working as a consultant for big companies. When I hear that I ask them which tasks or job the engineer performs but they never remember.<p>I&#x27;d like to know if the fellow HN folks have some stories or personal experiences about something similar. It&#x27;d be nice to know which technologies&#x2F;specializations could enable an engineer to have this kind of lifestyle.
======
brd
The short answer: Anything enterprise-y.

SAP, Oracle, CRM solutions, Warehouse systems, Manufacturing systems, etc can
all easily lend themselves to travelling the world working for fortune 500
companies

Manufacturing and finance related gigs in particular lend well to travel.
Finance because reporting is being done on a more and more granular level and
oftentimes you need boots on the ground to ensure local branches adhere to
correct processes and/or have compatible data. Manufacturing because you'll
need to visit plants to better understand their processes since all plants are
a little different and the system needs to support those differences.

------
smoyer
I interviewed with a couple of these companies and, in addition to requiring
an intense travel schedule, I think I would have found the work very boring.
It was mostly ETL and custom systems integration.

------
giaour
You have to specialize in something that is both boring enough to discourage
excessive competition and important to companies with a large enough budget to
support that kind of engineer.

------
bewe42
Enterprise Java and the whole convoluted stack around it

